# Nov 22 Last Trip



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Made our last soft water fish'n trip to Pineview. All good things must come to an end unfortunately... 

However, like I said in a previous report, up until this year, 'das' boat was already in dry dock the first week of October. So we fished almost an additional two months working on our Fall Tiger Musky fish'n techniques and honing in on what works and what doesn't. 8)

Got on the water just a little after 10 air temp was 28* and water temp was 43*...at the end water temp hit 45*.

Water was like glass the entire day hardly any breeze at all. Saw just a few boats and tubers up the Narrows fishing the north shoreline out to the middle. No-one fishing the Narrows south shoreline.

Larger fish are following the bait pods and in deep open water anywhere from 30-50'. Moving closer to shore say 20' and up really nothing on the fish finder. But in deeper water the screen lights up with fish everywhere.

So as we've been doing...find the bait pods and long line troll deep running lures. We've been varying the trolling speed from 1.5 - 3 MPH. Most of our luck with strikes throughout the fall has been with a trolling speed a little over 2MPH.

Hershey enjoying 'das' boat and hang'n out with her most 2-favorite two-legs. :mrgreen:

[attachment=5:g99u49xy]pup-cropped uwn size.jpg[/attachment:g99u49xy]

Just a little after 11 in roughly 40'of water trolling deep running lures out behind the boat approximately 125'-150'&#8230;.fish'n partners reel starting zzzzzzzzing. I pull in the other two lines grab the net and wait. Fish peels off some more line at the boat heading down to the 40' depths. Finally up comes the fish and into the next.

Fish measured out right at 40.50 inches&#8230;

[attachment=4:g99u49xy]final 2008 tm.jpg[/attachment:g99u49xy]

Release shots :wink:

[attachment=3:g99u49xy]release-1.jpg[/attachment:g99u49xy]

[attachment=2:g99u49xy]release-2.jpg[/attachment:g99u49xy]

Off the Tiger goes waving good bye with a huge splash of the tail. 8)

[attachment=1:g99u49xy]release until next year.jpg[/attachment:g99u49xy]

Final shore break for Hershey&#8230; //dog//

[attachment=0:g99u49xy]pup-1 uwn cropped.jpg[/attachment:g99u49xy]

All in all 2008 was a very good season for us fish'n for Pineview Tiger Muskies. IMHO these fish are awesome to catch and if we only catch one during a trip we're all smiles. 

We're hoping the state DWR officials find a solution and again start stocking these fish as they are a great sports fish and a super resource to control bait fish populations. :wink:

So now it's going to be tweener time as we'll be starting our 2nd season of ice fish'n&#8230;already started the ice auger and pulled out the ice fish'n equipment. Hopefully we'll meet some of you on the hard deck. 

Hope you all had a very relaxful weekend and enjoyed the Utah games last night. Both our teams won... :wink: :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Glad you had a good year K2, we have also had a good year, reading your reports !! 

I'm kind of interested in your up coming icehole reports, do you fish for muskie through the ice?

Hey....you keep feeding _Hershey _them table scraps, he'll turn into a bear !!


----------



## netresult (Aug 22, 2008)

Great report and pics! As a fellow muskie angler, I especially enjoyed your TM reports all season. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice pics of the fish and a great looking dog. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice, great fish, great report.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice! Glad you guys could hook up with a nice one on your last trip of the year. Sweet Muskie, great report, thanks for sharing!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

You two are muskie masters.Thanks for sharing.Maybe I will catch one one of these days.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Calling it for the year?

The muskies thank you, I'm sure.

Glad you had a fun year.


----------



## utcat (Jan 15, 2008)

great last day on the water!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

.45 said:


> kind of interested in your up coming icehole reports, do you fish for muskie through the ice?
> 
> Well hopefully I won't find an 'icehole' this year to fall into :roll: like what happened last year on our very first ice fish'n trip...think'n about get'n a tip-up and possibly trying for the large toothy one 8) ...not sure yet...a little more difficult to get them through the ice even though they can be caught.
> 
> ...


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhh and for those of you relatively new to this forum here's the story of the icehole...thanks .45 for reminding me of it :wink: ...but got back on the horse and ride is what I did. :mrgreen: 

...so even with ice fish'n *BE CAREFUL OUT THERE*!!! :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3053

:wink: :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Believe it or not Hershey get's *'no people food' *at all...I know some of you will think thats down right *animal abuse...*but absolutely no people food.. :wink: :wink:




I always thought *not *sharing 'table food' with dogs was animal abuse !! BS !! If I have to eat it, they can too !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

.45 said:


> I always thought *not *sharing 'table food' with dogs was animal abuse !! BS !! If I have to eat it, they can too !! :lol: :lol:


Guess you can call it 'TOUGH LOVE'...no people food...sorry .45. :wink: :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Not a dog owner but I understand that keeping them from eating "people food" is better all around for everyone. The dog has a steady diet and its digestive system is regulated. The dog won't beg at the table.

Sounds pretty responsible to me. I'd still probably end up giving my own dog people feed anyway though.  

I'm a sucker for puppy dog eyes. :lol:


----------

